# My tiger dog!



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow, he's beautiful! What kind of dog is he? I've never seen a coat that looks like that!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very regal looking boy.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

The sun always make him look very ginger and it was very bright today. He is normally darker. Diesel is a german shepherd.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That was a very cool light affect on his coat.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

If you were to crop out the background this would look like a painting. Diesel is such a handsome boy and please do post more pics of him.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful! I love your Diesel! He's the most gorgeous German Shepherd I've ever seen!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Diesel is gorgeous....we definitely need more pictures of him!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Diesel is SO gorgeous! I always love how his tail looks in your sig pic, so thanks for bigger pics of him! It lets me fully appreciate his gorgeousness!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

He is so handsome !!! Does his coloring come from eating to many Fritos ;-)


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

We can all use more pictures of Diesel! And Ms. Willow! He's so fluffy, I just want to hug him


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

very nice dog with a wonderful fur

Federico


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is such a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

janine said:


> He is so handsome !!! Does his coloring come from eating to many Fritos ;-)


Maybe thats why!!!

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Diesel is really handsome! I loved the pics and he's the most beautiful German Shepherd I've ever seen, without a doubt.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lovely photo of Diesal


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

awwww Diesel is such a babe isnt he 
what a gorgeous coat he has 
nice to see him and he looks soooooo happy


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

He is AMAZING!!


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow!! Camouflage!

What a great looking dog! I love German Shepherds. My family owned two when I was growing up.


----------

